# Locations For July 26th All Nissan Bash



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Okay, since I have gotten some feedback on the location of the meet, I decided that I should post a poll on some locations in Orange County where we could have this. I have yet to go and check these places out. I am going by what I got off of OCParks.com 

Your Options:

1) Laguna Niguel Regional Park









2)Mason Regional Park









3) Mile Square Park









4)O'Neill Park








*One drawback with O'Neill Park is that they have you park somewhere, and then walk into the park.*

_*Edit:* If you have a suggestion on where else we can host this, post it in this thread, or send me an e-mail to [email protected]_


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I really dont care as long as its easily accessible for those who dont know the area, i.e. me, and its big enough to accomodate us.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

where the hell is Mason regional park? 

anyone of those is fine with me, but O'Neil seems kind of ghetto


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

AznVirus said:


> *where the hell is Mason regional park?  *


Its in irvine, close to UCI (I think). Though another option that was brought up at G20.net would be Irvine Regional Park (huge park, and it just might work..)



> *anyone of those is fine with me, but O'Neil seems kind of ghetto *


I threw O'Neill on there as just a last resort. lol


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

>


Is that you Sam at Oneill Park? I love your hat What are you doing, looking for gold??


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I don't know where any of those places are


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

stealthb14 said:


> *Its in irvine, close to UCI (I think). Though another option that was brought up at G20.net would be Irvine Regional Park (huge park, and it just might work..)
> *


id advise against Irvine, but it is a nice park. its just once the cops see us, i assure you they wont leave us alone. but, as long as we keep everything under control, it should be fine. we will need to set some ground rules like before. im game for Mason or Laguna Niguel.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

AznVirus said:


> *id advise against Irvine, but it is a nice park. its just once the cops see us, i assure you they wont leave us alone. but, as long as we keep everything under control, it should be fine. we will need to set some ground rules like before. im game for Mason or Laguna Niguel. *


 Deric, the cops are not going to bother us. My neighbor is an officer for Irvine PD. So I'll let him know whats going on, and there should be no problems. Though I do believe that we need to set up in advance and reserve a site so we have a specific place


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> *I don't know where any of those places are  *


 Its OK. We'll have accurate directions for everyone.


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

stealth I have tuesday thru thursday off next week if you want I could swing out if want any help deciding on what place would be better in the flesh.


----------



## SentraFi (Sep 25, 2002)

I posted this in www.b15sentra.net under the Western Members section.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Awesome, thanks


----------



## BLAZETIGER (May 28, 2003)

Where is Mile Square Park? Just wondering....Thanks.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Fountian valley off of euclid


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2003)

*All Nissan Bash......*

Will it be at Mile Squire Park, like last year? And does it cost $5 to get in?????


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Most likley, Q.


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

Laguna Niguel is one whole dollar cheaper however and there is a decent amount of parking in one section of it however the expecting turnout could rule it out. hey stealth how many peeps do you expect to come how many came last year?


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Well, last year we had at least 50 + show up, this year, we're looking probably at twice as much.


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

what is closer to Dromo1?


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Mile Square or Irvine Regional Park


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

I posted a poll on Altimas.net: http://www.altimas.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=104167

As of 11:00 AM Pacific Time:

Laguna Niguel Regional Park 9 
Mile Square Park 12 

All others 0.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Ry! Quit stalking me!


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

i guess people seem to like Mile Square a lot. me personally, i thought there were too many damn speed bumps.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

No!!!!!! Speedbumps, my arch nemesis!!!!

Ask Eshei what I think of speedbumps, he'll tell you the exact same thing. At his old place, I hated driving around.


----------



## Avshi750 (Jan 13, 2003)

i trust you locals to pick the best spot.

just make it easy to find, i get lost down there following the phat cars and hot girls


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

I checked out both laguna niguel and mile square. At Mile Square Park Lot B and C seem have enough parking although Lot B is next to shelter 3 which has enough seating and places for cooking would be the first choice out of the two. At Laguna Niguel I think it's shelters 1and 2 don't remember for sure but I know if you go in and go to the right in the back it's got alot of parking along the roadside I don't know if you want to check it out or not Stealth, but that's what my research has shown me so far if we are expecting 100 or so people mile square is good if we get lot B or C definitely C has enough parking B seem to be adequate there.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Rama -- 

*YOU ROCK, bro!* I think Mile Square is our best bet, and I'll try an get Lot B reserved. It'd be awesome!


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

No problem - oh one word of warning Shelter 3 which is next to Lot B said subject to paid reservation make sure when you ask for Lot B to do Shelter 3 it had a lot of benches and seemed to be good BBQ and stuff like that just as a heads up.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

at Mile Square last year we used Lot C. Lot B did seem bigger, i wouldnt mind using that as well. we need to go early Sam and make sure no people jack it.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

AznVirus said:


> *at Mile Square last year we used Lot C. Lot B did seem bigger, i wouldnt mind using that as well. we need to go early Sam and make sure no people jack it. *


 Yeah, I agree. Also, Deric, please trim your signature to four lines


----------



## holisticbeatz (Jun 13, 2003)

Nissan Bash vs. Drift Day 7...


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

stealthb14 said:


> *Yeah, I agree. Also, Deric, please trim your signature to four lines  *


aw, then i cant fit all my mods.


----------

